# Jello Shooter Worms - How to



## Candypie

These jello shooter worms were the hit of our party Saturday night. It was hysterical to watch people wrinkle up their noses, then try them, then carry the dish around and pimp them out to their friends!

Jello Shooter Worms

INGREDIENTS:
1 pkg. (6 oz) black cherry gelatin/jello
3/4 ounce (3 envelopes) unflavored gelatin
1 ½ cups boiling water
1 ½ cups vodka
3/4 cup whipping cream
yellow, blue or green food coloring, as needed
100+ plastic straws with bendable necks

DIRECTIONS:
Choose a container that can hold at least 4 cups of liquid (or two containers like I had to do). It should be completely straight all the way up or have a slightly wider top than the bottom. Try to get a container as tall as it is wide and preferably even taller, otherwise the jello won’t fill the straws high enough. Extend each of the straws and pack the straws in as tightly as you can, adding more straws as needed to get a tight fit. Make sure that each straw is flush with the bottom of the container and that the bendable neck part (even though it is completely extended) is facing down. If your container is slightly wider on top than it is on the bottom, it may help, once the straws are packed tightly in, to rubberband the top of the straws to help when pouring in the jello.









In a medium, heat safe mixing bowl, preferably with a pourable edge, stir together plain and flavored gelatin powders. Pour the boiling water over the gelatin, stirring until it is fully dissolved. After its complete dissolved, pour in the vodka and stir then stir in the whipping cream. Stir in the food coloring until you get the desired color. The resulting color should be a brownish purple.
Place your container of straws in a larger dish to catch any possible spills. With your container of straws prepped, gently pour the jello mixture over the straws. Don’t worry as you see the jello seeping up the sides of the container. If your straws are tightly packed in and flush with the bottom, they will still fill with jello.

Chill the jello straws for at least 4 hours. When the jello is set, remove the container from the refrigerator and run the sides under warm water. Gently extract each straw from the container and holding the top of the straw tightly with one thumb and forefinger, use the other thumb and forefinger to tightly apply pressure down the entire length of the straw forcing the jiggly little worm from the straw. I squeezed them all out into a chilled bowl.

















If storing for use later in the evening, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate. To serve we crushed the bare side of Oreo cookies into Styrofoam containers. With a thick black marker we wrote “$1.49/dozen” on each container to add to the authenticity. 









Have fun with your worms!


----------



## Weenwannabe

OMG!! How gross! And awesome!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

omg those are discusting. I LOVE it.. hmm...

Im wondering if uou could just make jello worms without the whipping creme and extra gelantine? the colour is fantastic and gross lol...


----------



## offmymeds

And hysterical!!!! Those look soooo real!!! Love em!!


----------



## Elise

Those are awesome! Thanks for posting this. Did you leave them out at room temp for the evening? And if so, did they stay pretty firm?


----------



## Candypie

Hollows Eva said:


> Im wondering if uou could just make jello worms without the whipping creme and extra gelantine? the colour is fantastic and gross lol...



Without the whipping cream they are very transparent and less life-like. I also found that when making the non-alcoholic version the cream sank to the the bottom so only one end of the worm looked the right color.


----------



## Candypie

Elise, We served them over the crushed Oreos in the Styrofoam cups at room temperature all night and they did great.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Candypie said:


> Without the whipping cream they are very transparent and less life-like. I also found that when making the non-alcoholic version the cream sank to the the bottom so only one end of the worm looked the right color.


oh really. hmm gotta get them cream then. I need to work on the non alcoholic ones tho.. as im having some guests that dont drink.. but maybe ill just have them in bright colouyrs so i can tell them apart.


----------



## Hollows Eva

oh and stupid question... does the whipping cream have to be whipped lol.. or u just poor it in in its " milky" form.


----------



## Candypie

Hollows Eva said:


> oh and stupid question... does the whipping cream have to be whipped lol.. or u just poor it in in its " milky" form.


Just pour the cream in straight out of the container to give them the opaque effect.


----------



## HKitten

I'm doing non-alcoholic ones of these! Really glad to see another tutorial for it, I wasn't sure about squeezing them out of the straws. I'm using raspberry jelly with a few drops of green food colouring and cream, which will hopefully give them a live-wormish effect


----------



## Hollows Eva

I cant wait to make my guest eat theese muarhar... rofl.. How long it advance would it be ok to make them? Ive got tons of things to make and the more I can do in advance the better.


----------



## dubbax3

Holy crap! This is the coolest, can't wait till next year. This is definitely being used for our party, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HellsKitchenette

Those are amazing!!!


----------



## kaffieen

The wife and I made these last night, haven't taken them out of the straws yet, but we'll be sure to post responses and experiences. Thanks so much for sharing this "gross" yet yummy recipe.


----------



## Hollows Eva

cool. hmm i wonder how long it takes to "de-straw" them lol.
Im gonna experiment with oat-cream instead of darie because im intolerant, so im looking forawar to see if it works too.


----------



## kaffieen

well the worms were a success, as least as far as making them. We'll see if guests will eat them. 

De-strawing them took a little time (maybe 30 min, but I did make a whole lot of em), and got a little sticky, but I was pleasantly surprised at how well they turned out.


----------



## Elise

Made these last night and they didn't really turn out. They got relatively firm but taste REALLY strong and separated out into clear and opaque layers. Then I went back and read the directions and realized that a 6oz box of Jello is the big, family-size box. I used just a regular box. *facepalm* Ooops! Thought I'd point that out so anyone who has the same results knows why. (Though maybe most other forum members are more observant than I am.) Back to the Jello I go!


----------



## ml_doherty

Just wanted to say that we made these for our halloween party last night and they were such a hit. I wanted to share a hint we found when making the worms. We used an empty Pringles Chip can. We were able to put 100 straws in the can and they fit tight. We filled and chilled with no mess. After the worms have harden we removed from the can by running a butter knife around the can to loosen straws. We then poked a hole in the bottom of the can to push the straws out and then we "milked the straws" per the directions. We placed the worms in the dirt and let the fun begin. Thanks for posting.


----------



## grimreaper1962

Candypie said:


> Just pour the cream in straight out of the container to give them the opaque effect.


You could probably use evaporated milk instead of the whipping cream. BUT...... DO NOT use the sweetened condensed milk. They are totally different.


----------



## soldierwelsh

Wow this is perfect for my Halloween party. Ty


----------



## annamarykahn

that is so kewl!

thx

amk


----------



## RCIAG

Ohh....why did I look at this thread while eating lunch? Ick. Great idea but still, ick to look at.


----------



## Hilda

I've wanted to do these before... but was not sure how to tackle the project. (Get it? bait and tackle? hahahahaha) 

Ok... seriously. Thanks for the How-To!


----------



## huggybear

made these for my party saturday...they were great. i forgot to take pics of making them but i wrapped the straws in saran wrap all over really tight and on the bottom...no leakage at all...no waste. they are hard to get out tho


----------



## Haunted Nana

Candypie said:


> These jello shooter worms were the hit of our party Saturday night. It was hysterical to watch people wrinkle up their noses, then try them, then carry the dish around and pimp them out to their friends!
> 
> Jello Shooter Worms
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 1 pkg. (6 oz) black cherry gelatin/jello
> 3/4 ounce (3 envelopes) unflavored gelatin
> 1 ½ cups boiling water
> 1 ½ cups vodka
> 3/4 cup whipping cream
> yellow, blue or green food coloring, as needed
> 100+ plastic straws with bendable necks
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> Choose a container that can hold at least 4 cups of liquid (or two containers like I had to do). It should be completely straight all the way up or have a slightly wider top than the bottom. Try to get a container as tall as it is wide and preferably even taller, otherwise the jello won’t fill the straws high enough. Extend each of the straws and pack the straws in as tightly as you can, adding more straws as needed to get a tight fit. Make sure that each straw is flush with the bottom of the container and that the bendable neck part (even though it is completely extended) is facing down. If your container is slightly wider on top than it is on the bottom, it may help, once the straws are packed tightly in, to rubberband the top of the straws to help when pouring in the jello.
> 
> View attachment 95883
> 
> 
> In a medium, heat safe mixing bowl, preferably with a pourable edge, stir together plain and flavored gelatin powders. Pour the boiling water over the gelatin, stirring until it is fully dissolved. After its complete dissolved, pour in the vodka and stir then stir in the whipping cream. Stir in the food coloring until you get the desired color. The resulting color should be a brownish purple.
> Place your container of straws in a larger dish to catch any possible spills. With your container of straws prepped, gently pour the jello mixture over the straws. Don’t worry as you see the jello seeping up the sides of the container. If your straws are tightly packed in and flush with the bottom, they will still fill with jello.
> 
> Chill the jello straws for at least 4 hours. When the jello is set, remove the container from the refrigerator and run the sides under warm water. Gently extract each straw from the container and holding the top of the straw tightly with one thumb and forefinger, use the other thumb and forefinger to tightly apply pressure down the entire length of the straw forcing the jiggly little worm from the straw. I squeezed them all out into a chilled bowl.
> 
> View attachment 95884
> 
> View attachment 95887
> 
> 
> 
> If storing for use later in the evening, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate. To serve we crushed the bare side of Oreo cookies into Styrofoam containers. With a thick black marker we wrote “$1.49/dozen” on each container to add to the authenticity.
> 
> View attachment 95890
> 
> 
> Have fun with your worms!
> 
> View attachment 95892


Just saw this today and had to bring it back to life. These worms look so real and recipe sounds much better than others I have seen. I will be making these for Adults for Halloween and differnt shades for the kids.


----------



## CMK4425

Awesome! We do jello shots in paper cups every year. I might try this too. Thanks.


----------



## ichasiris

Ahahahahaha, omg that is gross! This would be great for a graveyard or zombie theme party though. I may have to keep this in mind!!! Thanks, haha.


----------



## nathancarter

Thanks for the bump, Haunted Nana. This is now on our list for this year.


----------



## Haunted Nana

nathancarter said:


> Thanks for the bump, Haunted Nana. This is now on our list for this year.


you are very welcome those worms are just to gross not to reshare again.LOL


----------



## mrv6434

Awesome! Really a have to for a party. Definitely going to do this. Thanks for bumping this thread as I would not have seen this. 
Candypie: thanks for the easy how to instructions and pics.


----------



## xkwisit

This is phenomenal! What an awesome step by step! Thank you!!!


----------



## MummyOf5

Ok, thinking about seeing if we can do this at the bar I work at this year for our party. Any thoughts on how to serve them? Not sure how they would compare to a regular jello shot as far as serving size?


----------



## Big_B

MummyOf5 said:


> Not sure how they would compare to a regular jello shot as far as serving size?


Just divide the amount of booze used by the number of worms made.

I can't wait to make these. Our party is tomorrow!


----------



## Big_B

These were awesome. Some tips: Put some time aside for squeezing them out - it takes a while. I am going to consider using some larger than normal straws as ours were somewhat delicate and would break.


----------



## katshead42

This is gross and wonderful! Thanks for the recipe.


----------

